# VIP in Sharm



## queenie40something

President Bush will be arriving in Sharm tomorrow - another Sharmer!!!


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Oh dear - this is making me nervous.

My only fear about the property market is that there will be some more terrorism there (despite the massive security everywhere).

If someone decides to have a go at him while he's there, then it's going to be all over!

I'll be very glad when he's safely out of there.

Never thought I would be so concerned over the personal safety of George Bush before!


----------



## Stravinsky

propertastic said:


> I'll be very glad when he's safely out of there.


And out of the White House too?


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Well ... 

Let's just say that I am an opposite of a troll. I go on message boards and keep my mouth shut about anything vaguely controversial just because I don't like starting fights.

Unlike the subject of this thread!


----------



## Stravinsky

propertastic said:


> Well ...
> 
> Let's just say that I am an opposite of a troll. I go on message boards and keep my mouth shut about anything vaguely controversial just because I don't like starting fights.
> 
> Unlike the subject of this thread!



Awwwww .... you've got to have a bit of fun  Doesn't have to be a fight


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Tony Blair always visits Sharm - has holiday home there and he was seen on New Years Eve having a Chinese! He visited Sharm many times when he was at no. 10 with no probs to my knowledge. The President of Egypt often holidays there as well. Last June we were kept on the plane on the runway as we had to wait for his plane to land and for him to be driven away. Tge security is even higher on these visits.


----------

